# The first discussion of DPD on TV!



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Finally, a discussion about it on TV. I know lots of people here waited for something like this. I think it's a start of gaining more awareness towards DP.

Jeffrey Abugel, the author of "Feeling Unreal" and his new book- "Stranger To My Self", was interviewed on Channel 8's Let's Talk Live, Washington DC about DPD. I'm sometimes in touch with Jeffrey, and he is a really nice caring guy. He went through DP himself, and like us, he wants DP to be more known to everyone and that new ways of treatment will be found.

Anyway, here's the interview:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

"Affects up to 25% of students"























Damn media, now everyone is going to think they have DP. DP is going to become the "cool" disorder to have. Kids in school are going to start saying, "hey how's your DP today". Pot sales will go down. All the meantwhile people actually suffering from DP are going to be like this....







.

But on the flip side of the coin that would actually be great if everyone started thinking they had DP because DP awareness would skyrocket.

Great video, thanks for posting. This is seriously great news.

PS: Jeffrey Abugel is the man.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Predisposition in the brain my ass. How could they possibly know that? This is just bullshit. 
I hate people talking about things in a way that makes it sound like they know all about something, when they really don't.

The last thing I want is pity, and people like that annoying reporter starting to "care" extra about people with dp. If this gets the attention schizophrenia and bipolar disorder has, we're only going to have even more trouble getting work, we'll have more horrible drugs, we'll have a label on us forever.

And seriously, dp in 25% of students?? If feelings of unreality caused by stress is now considered to be dp, what is it that I have then, and all of you? Dp in the media is going to make a division between stress related dp whom the "normal" hard-working people get, and the bad dp, which is what all the losers have, who can't back it up with a great story of how they got it ("I worked too hard in school").
Just like good people get "chronic fatigue syndrome" because they've climbed too far on the career ladder too fast, and the ones who has the same thing but got it from being abused throughout childhood, is "depressed" or just plain lazy.

I'm going to stand for what I've said here, I know most of you'll hate me though.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

For me this is great news!! Well done to Jeffrey and i only hope he goes on more stuff like radio and stuff to promote it further to raise awareness.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Why did he not mention the dreaming feeling? That's what's going to get people to know were suffering.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I think this is a good thing as well, we definitely need more awareness of DP. Maybe more doctors will start researching it and we won't have to be the ones to educate them on the disease.

Also, someone said he should have mentioned it is as if we are in a dream. I agree that is a key aspect. It may not, as you said, show people we are suffering though because I know I've tried to explain to people in that way and they thought it was cool. Which, as we all know, DP is not fun and cool!


----------

